# Hollywood Magnetic Spring Water



## fatoldcapt (Dec 12, 2015)

I am looking for information on "Hollywood Magnetic Spring Water" 5 gl water bottle. Richly embossed. I will try to post photo.
Aaron / Desert Hot Springs, CA


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2015)

Neat embossing!


----------



## 2find4me Jr. (Dec 14, 2015)

That's a neat 5 gallon, here is one that sold on worthpoint for $125 > LINK
It dates around 1930-40 and would have been held in a wooden crate. They average around $75-100.


----------



## bluesunrunner (Dec 15, 2015)

very cool indeed .


----------

